# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Furhat, social robot, Furhat Robotics AB, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Furhat Robotics AB

Home page - furhatrobotics.com/furhat

----------


## Airicist

Furhat - a robot that plays quiz games

Published on Nov 29, 2013




> This is Furhat, the social robot from KTH, sitting at the library and showcasing a quiz game play with two users. The system uses face tracking and several speech recognizers, with advanced technology for facial animation and dialogue systems

----------


## Airicist

Furhat robot as a conversational partner

Published on May 2, 2016




> The video is showing the Furhat robot in multi party conversations at the Stockholm Science museum.

----------


## Airicist

This robot will make you think it's human... Almost

Published on May 9, 2016




> April 27 -- The Uncanny Valley: That's the term researchers use to describe the strange sensation humans feel when they look at a computer-generated face or a humanoid robot and can tell that there's something off about the machine. But two Swedish scientists think they have a robotics breakthrough they hope will make that sensation a thing of the past. They've created technology that allows robots to take on more human traits and expressions. Their creation is called Furhat.

----------


## Airicist

Furhat robot has got personality

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Furhat belongs to the world of the Jetsons – it’s a robot with character and personality. This computer is human-like – it smiles, frowns and raises its eyebrows just like people do when we’re having a conversation and it has a sense of humour to boot. It gets us – Furhat knows when you’re speaking directly to him or when you’re having a conversation with someone else so he knows if he can interrupt or join in. Furhat is the next revolution in human-computer interaction – Furhat can change his voice to a female one and it can even change its appearance from male to female and from Caucasian to any other race. Furhat could become the next generation of AI receptionists, teachers, therapists, or entertainers. Furhat is about understanding how to make machines come to life and re-imagining the role computers can play with humans. Meet Furhat.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Furhat, the human face of AI

Published on Apr 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The world's first Alzheimer's simulating social robot

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> This is Max, the world's first social robot simulating a mild stage of Alzheimer's disease. Max will display numerous symptoms traditionally seen in dementia sufferers, such as repetition, forgetfulness or difficulty in communicating. 
> 
> Our vision is to use Max as a source for training medical professionals or affected family members, for purposes including interaction and diagnosis training. It is currently difficult to prepare ourselves for interactions with Alzheimer's sufferers, however we hope that the introduction of Max will allow people become accustomed to interacting with sufferers. 
> 
> Max is a character developed upon the Furhat robot.

----------


## Airicist

Social robot helps passengers at Frankfurt Airport

Published on May 2, 2018




> Meet FRAnny, the newest member of staff at Frankfurt Airport. FRAnny is a joint collaboration between Furhat Robotics, DB Systel and Frankfurt Airport. The robot is able to answer questions in multiple languages about gates, flight information and how to get around the airport.


"FRAnny, Frankfurt Airport’s new multilingual robot concierge can help you in over 35 languages"

May 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic heads powered by A.I. to help passengers at a major German airport"

by Anmar Frangoul
April 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Robot SEMMI helps in the travel center of the DB

Published on Jun 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet PETRA: the world's first health pre-screening robot

Published on Mar 12, 2019




> We’re proud to premiere our first case video about our partnership with Merck Group Sweden!
> 
> Furhat Robotics and Merck have developed a social robot that has the ability to detect signs of three of the world’s most common, yet underdiagnosed, diseases - diabetes, alcoholism and hypothyroidism.
> 
> The robot PETRA (prescreening experience through robot automation) will educate people on how to take better care of their health whilst simultaneously alleviating the embarrassment that people often feel when discussing stigmatized health issues.
> 
> “Social robots provide a very intuitive and engaging way to interact with people in order to raise awareness, prescreen, and potentially onboard persons with high risks of certain medical conditions," says Samer Al Moubayed, CEO of Furhat Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Building a skill for a social robot (with Furhat Robotics and Prototyp)

Published on Aug 14, 2019




> What’s it like building a skill for the world’s most advanced social robot?
> 
> Code lab Prototyp helped Furhat Robotics and Merck Group make a vision a reality. Here they share what it was like programming a skill for Furhat as PETRA, the world's first health pre-screening robot.

----------


## Airicist

Furhat discussing the Future of Work - live at Ernst & Young Beyond in Lisbon, Portugal

Published on Aug 16, 2019




> Furhat Robotics at the EY Beyond event in Lisbon, June 2019.
> 
> Furhat Robotics is a Conversational AI and Social Robotics startup that has developed the world’s most advanced social robotics platform, with the vision of making technology more human.

----------

